# F1: technology fail



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

So the overrunning F1 got switched to BBC2, breaking TiVo, MCE and Sky+.

Then the BBC don't put the end up on iPlayer!

Arrgh.

And I can't even go searching for the ending on line as that will certainly show me the result.

Anyone got a link for the last half hour?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Coverage repeated BBC1 2pm - 4:15pm 
so start watching at 3:45 ? 

I can't search either for similar possible spoiler reasons 

Thanks for the heads up - I haven't watched it yet, I think I'll watch the 2pm version, starting at 2:30, TiVo timeslipped of course ! :up:

(what was I doing opening a thread titled F1 though ? a bit risky for spoilers, that!)


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

Since I did watch the grand prix live I just had a quick search and found this on the BBC iPlayer forum (posted at approx noon):


> I just spoke with BBC Audience services, they are working to upload the second part at the moment and it will likely be online within the next hour or so as a seperate item on iPlayer.


For anyone who wants to find/check the iPlayer listings without navigating through the Sport pages (which show the result), the iPlayer page you want is: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/tv/categories/sport/formula_one - which does not (at least currently) contain any spoilers.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Direct links for anyone hoping to avoid seeing the result:

iPlayer part 1 and iPlayer part 2.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Oddly my TiVo wasn't going to record the 2pm showing when I checked -
presumably because it was tagged as a duplicate of the 6am showing that it had already recorded.

I hate to say it, but one PVR DID apparently catch both recordings:

Topfield 5800 inc myspace plugin and it's "wishlist" picked up both bbc1 and bbc2 parts, since it's EPG grabbing is done live.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

An MCE wish list would have worked, but I never bother setting them up.

In the end watched the 2pm repeat "live".

You'd think with an early morning showing like that it's a fair bet most would be recording it, so to switch channels was extraordinary.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Unfortunately the BBC has done this switching at the last minute several times before.

So a live wishlist for F1 is your only real option.

Let's hope the live EPG for the upcoming Virgin TiVo will get realtime updates


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

cyril said:


> Let's hope the live EPG for the upcoming Virgin TiVo will get realtime updates


I don't think it will.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Why do you say that Karl?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll ignore the incorrect spelling of my first name. You've never done that before 

Anyway, here's how 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=443202


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That's how the american ones work, the VirginMedia TiVo is not _necessarily _exactly the same, but likely it will be...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, more than likely, which is why I asked in the first place


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry Quarl, I type phonetically then go back and (usually) correct.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)




----------

